# Absoluter Anfänger??????

## Legout

Hallo! 

Ich bin ein noch recht "junger" Linuxuser. Habe also noch nicht sooo viel Ahnung.

Ich bin durch zufall auf Gentoo gekommen.

Ich würde gerne Versuchen Gentoo bei mir zu installieren. Ist das mit der Anleitung unter Gentoo.de auch für mich als Anfänger möglich?

ich erhoffe mir von der Installation Linux besser zu verstehen. 

Was haltet ihr davon.

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten  :Wink: 

----------

## mec

ich würde sagen "no risk no fun", aber spass bei seite, die anleitung sind wirklich gut geschrieben.

ferner stehen wir dir hier im forum gerne für fragen zur verfügung, oder?  :Laughing: 

----------

## dertobi123

Bevor du anfängst les dir die Anleitung mindestens einmal durch, mach dir die Unterschiede zwischen stage1/stage2/stage3 klar, überlege ob du GRPs möchtest und mache dich darauf gefasst, dass am Anfang sicherlich nicht alles direkt funktioniert und der Suchtfaktor nicht zu vernachlässigen ist.  :Wink: 

Wenn du willst und ein bisschen Zeit mitbringst ist das kein Thema.

Tobias

----------

## lutzh

Ich bin auch Linux-Neuling, vor Gentoo habe ich in meinem ganzen Leben 1x SuSe, 1x RedHat und 2x Debian installiert (über einen Zeitraum von mehreren Jahren). Wenn du schon ein anderes Linux kennst, solltest du mit Gentoo meines Erachtens keine Probleme haben. Dauert nur etwas länger, weil immer soviel kompiliert wird...

Aber die User Docs auf der Website sind gut & hilfreich, und zur Not hilft dir sicher auch jemand hier im Forum weiter.

Also, nichts wie los!

----------

## kollega

wie es mein arbeitskollege mec schon sagt... 

du machst nix falsches!!!

nur durch gentoo hab ich mein linux-wissen ausbauen können!

viel spass dann mal.

cu tobi

----------

## sirro

Wenn man was lernen will ist man bei Gentoo bestimmt nicht falsch, da ja recht viel "Handarbeit" gefordert ist...

Ich hab in den ersten 2Monaten mit Gentoo soviel gelernt wie in 2Jahren SuSE (wobei ich das nicht so intensiv genutzt habe. Also meiner Meinung nach lohnt es sich auf jeden Fall.

Zur Anleitung: Ich finde sie sehr gut und verständlich geschrieben, und wenn du auch noch ein bißchen Erfahrung mitbringst (ich weiß ja nicht, wie "jung" du in dem Thema bist) sollte das gar kein Problem sein...

----------

## Aldo

 *sirro wrote:*   

> Zur Anleitung: Ich finde sie sehr gut und verständlich geschrieben, und wenn du auch noch ein bißchen Erfahrung mitbringst (ich weiß ja nicht, wie "jung" du in dem Thema bist) sollte das gar kein Problem sein...

 

Apropos Anleitung: Gibt es eigentlich auch eine downloadbare Anleitung als PDF oder sonstwas? Hab bisher nur die HTML-Version gefunden und die eignet sich IMHO nicht wirklich zum offline lesen.

Ich meine irgendwas zum ausdrucken ohne vorher noch mit Handarbeit das Format zu ändern...

----------

## Legout

Hallo @all!

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten. Werde nach dem Wochenende mich daran machen es zu installieren.

Bis die Tage!

----------

## RealGeizt

ich war jahrelanger windows user. aber dann habe ich anfang dieses jahres mit gentoo angefangen. hatte vorher einmal für kurze zeit suse auf meinem system gehabt.

als wirklich unwissender linux user hatte ich anfangs probleme aber habe mich durchgebissen.

ich konnte sehr viel von gentoo über linux lernen. eigentlich alles was ich jetzt weiss.

heute nutze ich nur noch gentoo und missen will ich es auch nicht mehr  :Wink: 

----------

## hallmi

hallo leute,

ich habe alles nach der anleitung von gentoo gemacht, also 3 partitionen erstellt usw. nun hatte ich das stage3 kopiert. als ich dann 'emerge sync' eingegeben habe wird mir angezeigt, das das ein falsche commando sei?! ich habe schon vieles ausprobiert bin nun aber nicht weitergekommen.

kann mir jemand weiterhelfen, wie ich gentoo linux nun richtig installiere??

mit freundlichen grüßen

hallmi

----------

## dertobi123

Hast du 'chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash' gemacht?

Tobias

----------

## hallmi

dort gehts ja auch nicht mehr weiter.... es werden dann immer irgendwelche fehler angezeigt.

ich weis nicht mehr weiter

----------

## hallmi

kann es auch sein, das die netzwerkkonfiguration nicht richtig is?? is kann nämlich auch nicht meine anderen rechner (win2000) anpingen.

----------

## dertobi123

Wär natürlich schon schön vor der Installation das Netzwerk einzurichten  :Wink: 

Tobias

----------

## hallmi

hab ich ja, immer wenn ich von der live cd1 boote stelle ich das netzwerk ein...und trotzdem findet er nicht meinen win2000 rechner... anpingen geht auch nicht!

----------

## hallmi

nagut ich habe jetzt lo konfiguriert und eth0 rausgelassen, da kann ich nun meinen win2000 rechner anpingen aber anderherum geht es nicht!

ich probier jetzt nochmal linux zu installieren...

----------

## hallmi

als ich nun mount -t proc proc /mnt/gentoo/proc eingegeben hatte, kommt folgende zeile: mount: mount point /mnt/gentoo/proc does not exist 

was kann ich da jetzt machen, oder soll das so sein??

----------

## dertobi123

Ich kann dir nur dazu raten, die Installationsdokumentation sorgfältig zu lesen und Schritt für Schritt abzuarbeiten. Hier nach Rat zu suchen halte ich für äußerst dreist, da du dir vorher anscheinend nicht die Mühe gemacht hast die Anleitung zu lesen (und zumindest ansatzweise zu verstehen ...).

Tobias

----------

## hallmi

okay, ich habe nun eine andere frage... ich habe alles nach anleitung gemacht. wenn ich nun meine 3. partition also die root partition in das reiserfs format bringen will hängt sich ständig mein rechner auf....woran kann das denn liegen??

----------

## ian!

 *hallmi wrote:*   

> okay, ich habe nun eine andere frage... ich habe alles nach anleitung gemacht. wenn ich nun meine 3. partition also die root partition in das reiserfs format bringen will hängt sich ständig mein rechner auf....woran kann das denn liegen??

 

Was gibst Du ein? Bei eine Standardinstallation, würde das ja so aussehen:

```
mkreiserfs /dev/hda3
```

Je nachdem, wie man die Partitionen eingerichtet hat, verändert man den Parameter /dev/... natürlich.

Gruß,

ian!

----------

## hallmi

genau das gebe ich ja auch ein...

aber es kann doch auch am ram leigen oder?? ich habe 128MB bzw. an meinem amd k6-2 oder??

mfg

hallmi

----------

## NueX

Ich möchte meinen, wenn ich mir so deine Posts durchlese, hallmi, du möchtest bei der Installation deines Gentoo-Linux an die Hand genommen werden, und man möge dir jeden Schritt zeigen. Das ist aber nicht der Sinn von Gentoo, wie auch schon dertobi123 geschrieben hat.

Bei deinem letzten Problem, warum sich dein Rechner beim Einrichten des ReiserFS Dateisystems aufhängt, kann ich dir so nicht helfen. Registrierst du noch irgendwelchen Festplattenzugriff? Kannst du den Prozess noch mit Strg+c beenden? Was machst du genau und was passiert dann?

Gruß, NueX

----------

## ro

hmm... ich war blutiger anfänger als ich zu gentoo gewechselt bin. hab vorher redhat probiert, dann bin ich draufgekommen dass linux nicht so cool ist wie alle immer sagen (sehr unstabile apps in redhat 7.0). danach zu debian, hatte da keinen sound und x-server funzte nicht richtig, außerdem waren lauter alte pakete installiert (kde 2.2 statt 3.0). dann bin ich einfach zu gentoo...hab da nur was gelesen von wegen compiler-optimierung und selbstkompiliertes system. hab mir gedacht, das ist die letzte chance, sonst wär ich bei freebsd geblieben. hab die cd eingelegt und hab alles so gemacht wie die /install.txt von der cd (stage1) mir das vorgeschlagen hat. hat lange gedauert, aber es hat mir gefallen. mit "man emerge" bin ich dann recht weit gekommen und hab mir so alle pakete installiert, und jetzt läuft mein system klasse. ich liebe einfach das rc-system und die doch ziemlich aktuellen sourcen!

----------

## Legout

Also ich hab mich jetzt auch an die Installation gewag

Aber ich hab ein paar Probs.

1. mirrorselect not found

2. emerge sync funzt nicht. bekomme gesagt das es emerge nicht gibt

3. nach eingabe von chroot /mnt/gentoo  /bin/bash kommt der fehler das /bin/bash nicht exsitiert. Aber  ls /bin/bash läßt sich öffnen???????????????????????

Hoffe mal meine Fragen sind nich zu simpel.

Danke

----------

## hallmi

ich denke ja mal das du auch genau nach anleitung gegangen bist...bei mir treten auch diese fehler auf und manche wollen es mir nicht glauben  :Smile:  ich weis ja nicht wo in der anleitung steht, was man bei jenem fehler machen soll... es wäre aber auch cool wenn jemand von den profis was dazu sagen könnte, denn ich würde auch gerne gentoo linux bei mir installieren...

viele grüße

hallmi

----------

## dertobi123

Von welcher Stage aus habt ihr denn angefangen? Von was für einer CD gebootet?

Tobias

----------

## hallmi

also ich habe mit der stage3 angefangen...und von liveCD1 gebootet.

----------

## dertobi123

Partitionierung okay? Tarball in das richtige Verzeichnis entpackt? Tarball ohne Fehlermeldung entpackt?

----------

## hallmi

paritioniert habe ich auch alle nach anleitung.habe 3 partitionen...wenn tarball das gepackte stage archiv is, dann habe ich das auch entpackt, aber am ende wird mir ein fehler angezeigt...

hier die meldung:

tar: skipping to next header

(längere "pause", cd-rom-laufwerk läuft auf hochtouren und nach ca. 3 minuten kommt:)

tar: Error Exit delayed from previous error

----------

## dertobi123

Bingo, dann kann das auch nicht gehen. Nun die Frage: Was _genau_ für eine LiveCD? P4? Athlon-XP? 586? und was da so alles gibt.

Hast du das ISO-Images nach dem runterladen mit den md5 Summen verglichen?

Tobias

----------

## hallmi

nee, hab ich nicht, ich habe mir nur die beisen isos von dem ftp server gezogen.

ich habe einen k6-2 550MHz

----------

## dertobi123

Es gibt verschiedene LiveCDs, ne Suche im Bugzilla ob du fehlerhaft runtergeladen / gebrannt hast, oder ob das ISO Image einen Fehler hat macht also nur Sinn, wenn du sagen kannst _welches_ ISO Image du geladen hast.

Tobias

----------

## Legout

Ich nochmal. 

Ich habs auch ohne euch geschaft.

Hab meine Fehler selbst gelöst *schulterklopf*

----------

## hallmi

diese isos habe ich mir geladen...

ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/releases/x86/1.4/livecd/i686/

----------

## dertobi123

Du weisst aber schon, dass ein K6-2 kein 686er ist?

Tobias

----------

## hallmi

mist!

jetzt wo du es sagst...

 :Embarassed: 

sorry, das ich euch belästigt habe...

und welches gentoo linux würde auf einem k6 laufen??

mfg

hallmi

----------

## dertobi123

Probiers mal mit denen hier: ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/releases/x86/1.4/livecd/x86

Tobias

----------

## kKDu

 *Quote:*   

> Apropos Anleitung: Gibt es eigentlich auch eine downloadbare Anleitung als PDF oder sonstwas?

 

Hänge einfach ein ?style=printable an die URL ran und du gelangst zu einer druckbaren Version.

Es hat sich zudem noch einer die Mühe gemacht die html-Seiten in PDFs umzuwandeln, weiß aber leider gerade nicht wer und wo.

----------

